# Awesome bite sunday



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Apr 10, 2017)

SEMPERFIDAWG and his better half came aboard yesterday and put on a fishing clinic.  The good Lord looks out for those that are good and these folks are some of the best people you'll ever meet and are great fisherfolk.  Flat calm seas all week.  I love it!.  Should be about two weeks left for the sheepshead then it's Espanol time.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 10, 2017)

My wife and I went out with Jimmy Sunday.  It will be THE charter by which all others are judged.  That being said, I don't ever see going out with anyone else.  Jimmy and his First Mate Brett were beyond awesome.  It was evident from the beginning they were laser focused on one thing: putting fish in the boat.   We caught fish on every drop and when the bite slowed down it was off to another spot and more fish coming on.  Honestly it exceeded our expectations so much.  On the ride back to Dublin last night my wife and I just couldn't quit talking about it

On a side note.  It isn't all about the fish.  Jimmy and Brett were the consummate professionals and true gentlemen.  They always baited my wife's hook first,  they were kind and polite and their work ethic for us was phenomenal.  After cleaning and packing the fish Brett even took the coolers out and placed them in my vehicle.  

I booked another trip in two weeks, before I even left to come home.   

Ya'll go get you some, before this bite turns off.  If you can't catch fish with Jimmy, you ain't living right.


----------



## Riplukelee (Apr 10, 2017)

Gorgeous mess of fish!!!! Y'all keep postin! I'm hoping to make it out in two weeks, but for sure I'll be hunting the Spanish.


----------



## trippcasey (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice haul brother! I wish I could get out there. I got a new boat and a new to me truck, but no doctor clearance. It took me about a week to recover from my last attempt to go. Not gonna happen again. Sometimes being hard headed hurts.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Apr 10, 2017)

They were hooking them left and right. Had a great feel for it. Get after it guys they're there for the taking


----------



## hawkdriver (Apr 10, 2017)

*sav reef*

anybody had any luck with these at the SAV reef? i figured it might be overfished but wasnt sure...nice haul by the way!


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Apr 10, 2017)

WTG! Awesome fishing.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Apr 11, 2017)

They are at every reef I have been to. Just need the right structure


----------

